# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Need help with backpacks - AIRLINE friendly!

## Travel2

Hey wassup!

Well I am planning to officialy start backpacking;-) Though its more to do wid civilization than the wilderness... 

I use a panel loading 30 lts vaude backpack for most purpose, but thats juss an add on bag, generally i end up carrying another bigger bag (strolley in most cases) but kinda fed up of it.

And now im planning to go to France for about 2 weeks or sooo.
I would be travelling alot by train, so thought of getting a backpack for this purpose. 
But while comin back, I would be taking a flight to UK (where I am currently stayin for education, originally from India).

My main concern is that, is it safe to put backpacks in the hold? is there a way to secure it or sooo??? Coz I am too concerned about this and hence I was looking at bags which were cabin friendly... but the list in this scenario is limited especially taking into consideration that I am looking for backpacks in the 45-55lts range. 

So could you please help me as to this. 
At the same time help me with giving your valauble inpiuts regarding the following backpacks which i have shortlisted:

The northface Ligero 50 
http://www.thenorthface.com/webapp/w...ariationId=344

Deuter ACT lite 40+10
http://www.deutergb.co.uk/products/a...Lite_40+10/83/


They are of the same dimensions, but are not cabin friendly and i would need to put this in the hold. 

ATleats while travelling in europe i dont think their would be much problem, with people snooping around. But once i get to India and travel locally esp by flight, alot of people working at the airports and stuff are bound to snoop around.... so wanted to know is their anyway to prevent this from happening.

Any inputs would be highly appreciated. 

Thanking you in advance.

----------

